# POOPING/PEEING EVERYWHERE/EVERY SECOND



## MaltyPoo80 (Feb 14, 2006)

He's all better now thank you all for all your help!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sure someone can help you with this issue. Pico was pretty easy to train to potty outdoors. We live in South Central Texas where the weather is mild enough year round for him to go outdoors. I just took him out every 20 minutes so that when he had to go, he was outside. (I work from home so that was easy for me) It is a pain when we fly, though, because he is not pee-pad trained and I have to find a place outside the terminal for him to go when we travel.









He was 6 months old when I got him and his owners had him trained to go to the door but they wouldn't notice him half the time and he'd go on the door mat. 

Sorry I couldn't help but potty training is not usually difficult, just time consuming and requires patience.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> hi everyone im new at all of this so please help me out!....My new 5mnth old Maltese (Joey) is just pooing and peeing everywhere and anywhere he wants...he got better and started to pee on newspaper pretty well and poo on it at times but now he went back to pooping everywhere and he seems to poo way too much...he also urines all the time....The weird thing is, is that he likes doing his business when were home...anyone have any suggestions on how to train him better or make him pee on the "WEE WEE PAD" pleeez help!! u can also email me ([email protected])</span></span>[/B]



What kind of food are you feeding him? I know from what I have read and from our experience that they dont make as much poo with the higher quality foods such as Wellness, Nutro, Merrick, etc. With those particular foods Rex only needs to poo once a day. Maybe your baby has food sensitivities causing him to go so much. Also, giving treats is a great reinforcement after they go where you want them to go. Good luck!


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi, I just posted something last night about my dog Skippy..he was not pooping a lot but peeing every 30 minutes.Not sure if it is a UTI, still waiting for the urine test to come back , so i won't know till monday.







.today was a little better but he is still pooping where he wants and won't go on the pad, but he'll pee on the pad..is it cold where you are? It is here so training him outside right now is out of the question but that' s my ultimate goal. I was thinking of Litter pan training and haven't ruled that out yet..if you go to doglitter.com there is more info..keep me posted! good luck..I know it's frustrating..hang in there!



> hi everyone im new at all of this so please help me out!....My new 5mnth old Maltese (Joey) is just pooing and peeing everywhere and anywhere he wants...he got better and started to pee on newspaper pretty well and poo on it at times but now he went back to pooping everywhere and he seems to poo way too much...he also urines all the time....The weird thing is, is that he likes doing his business when were home...anyone have any suggestions on how to train him better or make him pee on the "WEE WEE PAD" pleeez help!! u can also email me ([email protected])</span></span>[/B]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> hi everyone im new at all of this so please help me out!....My new 5mnth old Maltese (Joey) is just pooing and peeing everywhere and anywhere he wants...he got better and started to pee on newspaper pretty well and poo on it at times but now he went back to pooping everywhere and he seems to poo way too much...he also urines all the time....The weird thing is, is that he likes doing his business when were home...anyone have any suggestions on how to train him better or make him pee on the "WEE WEE PAD" pleeez help!! u can also email me ([email protected])</span></span>[/B]


I think it is pretty normal for a 5 month old puppy to poopy several times a day. That is because they eat several times a day. The general rule of thumb is .............food goes in........waste comes out. So if your baby eats 4 times a day do not be alarmed if he poops 4 times a day. 

Also, how much area are you allowing your baby to have? He is not old enough to have free rein of the house. That will make it too confusing when he has to potty. Puppies are nortorious for waiting until the very last minute and all of a sudden it is like.....OMG!!! I have to potty. If he is in another room he probably will not have time to run around the house remembering where the potty pad is located. I would purchase a baby gate and choose a room that has either tile or hardwood floors and try comfining him there unless you are able to give him your undivided attention. Also a good rule to remember is: puppy eats....take puppy to the potty pad to potty, puppy drinks....take puppy to potty pad to potty, time to play....take puppy to potty pad to potty, playtime is over....take puppy to potty pad to potty, puppy takes a nap and wakes...take puppy to potty pad to potty, before going to bed....take puppy to potty pad to potty, first thing in the morning...take puppy to potty pad to potty, if you awaken during the night...take puppy to potty pad to potty.







I know it sounds like a lot but these babies are very smart and in no time he will have the potty/pad thing down. Also remember, unless you catch the puppy in the act of having an accident save your breathe. If you yell and scream he will perceive it as barking. That is correct...you are just barking and he has no idea why. 

Hope this helps! Puppies are very time consuming and just when you think they may never grown up...it happens, the puppy shanagans end and you have a lovely fully trained adult doggie.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

oh no! poor thing!

kay so one thing to consider is his food. Have you changed it suddenly? if so that can cause him to poo a lot. make sure you change his food gradually. Mix it with the old food for a week and transition slowly. Also, look into the higher quality foods as another member mentioned.

We just got our puppy too, she's 14.5 weeks old and this is how we are potty training her. It seems to work very well. She's 90 percent accurate and has NOT pooped anywhere but her pee pad. She misses sometimes with the peeing but only by a couple inches from the pee pad.

I don't let her have free reign of the house. In fact, she doesn't go past the family room on her own heheh. So when we feed her, we make sure she drinks and we watch her, if she starts sniffing, we put her in her play pen right away and she will go straight to her pad and do her business. If she doesn't, we put her near the pee pad and say " go potty" when she does, we praise, give her a treat and let her come back out to play. We find that now, she volunterily goes back in her play pen to pee. 

At night, we crate her - dogs will not pee or poop where they sleep. So when she needs to pee she will cry and scratch at the door. We let her out and put her near the pee pad and say " go potty." after she does it, we praise and play with her for about 5 mins and then put her back in the crate to go to sleep. If she does not pee right away after you let her out. Put her back in for 5-10 more mins and then let her back out. it will take persistance. We've only had her for a week but she can hold her pee for half the night now. She wakes up at about 3am and we let her pee and then back in the crate she goes. She then wakes up at about 8 and pees again when we let her out. Keeping her in her crate also teaches her to hold her pee and not let it loose every chance she gets.

Just remember to praise when he does it in the right spot. Don't get angry with him when he misses, just don't praise or give a treat. Our little girl has gotton it down good.. too good.. she pretends to pee there now so we can praise her.

Also if he pees somewhere, make sure you clean it with some natures miracle. That will get rid of the smell so he doesn't smell it again and get tempted to pee there again.

good luck!


----------

